# Where to start



## Bowfishin93 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey guys im an avaid bow fisher and have been wanting to go to the coast and try to find some rays, i have no idea where to even begin. Im not asking for anyones spot or honey holes if they have one but would like to have a starting point.  Maybe a boat ramp or something to get me going in the right direction. Thanks for any and all advice


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 18, 2014)

I have the bug as well!


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Aug 19, 2014)

Let me know if you find anything out. I cant seem to find anything on it and dont want to have to go out of state. Ill do the same for you as well


----------



## wray912 (Aug 22, 2014)

pick a ramp you want to go to from sav to st. marys ride till you find oyster beds and easy down them...there will be rays on just about all of them lower the tide the better but you have to catch the good tides for clear water


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks so much that is a good starting point. Can anyone give some insight on regulations on what your allowed to shot and how many? Ive been told you cant shoot reds and anything you shoot has to fall within the regulations of what you can catch on rod and reel, is that true?


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm from Va. Beach originally.  If you make a few days out of it, go shoot literally as many as you want per day!  They are ridiculous and sometimes literally see acres of them while Cobia fishing.


----------

